

When we first met David - afkovacs
http://sequoiacapital.tumblr.com/post/50915611153/when-we-first-met-david

======
sajid
David Karp was the 'special entrepreneur' Roelof Botha wrote about here:

<http://roelofbotha.tumblr.com/post/1364535289/inspiration>

